

 Please review my new startup - jbobes
http://cloud306.com
Started coding this just after going bankrupt with beepl.com....
The question is - what to do next?
Opensourcing it maybe?
Totally stuck with the business side of things.
Any thoughts, or ideas?
Thank you.
======
retroafroman
If I:

-Have my own hardware

-Know I want to run virtual servers

Then I feel like there's a good chance I would just do the virtualization
myself. Yes, it can be a pain to set up, but my experience is that they
shouldn't need a lot of attention once they are. The hard part for me isn't
the provisioning of virtual servers, it's setting up those servers to do what
I need them to-whether that's DNS, LDAP, web server, etc. From the page I
can't tell if you take care of that, or if this is similar to a web interface
for virt-manager.

~~~
jbobes
We also have 100+ ready-to-use solutions well integrated, also a support for
more than 1 hypervisor (this is where your problems begin).

------
retroafroman
The Buy Now and social buttons at the bottom don't seem to be working.

~~~
jbobes
Yeah, we're not quite there yet. This is very much an early prototype of what
you see..

~~~
jbobes
Thanks though. Any more thoughts on the matter?

